
Android-x86 9.0-r1 - reddotX
https://www.android-x86.org/releases/releasenote-9-0-r1.html
======
dylz
Is this site hacked or running dangerously bad ad networks? I'm getting
malware attempts from "increaserev" attempting to autorun on load, and WTF is
this: [https://i.imgur.com/KycfPsf.png](https://i.imgur.com/KycfPsf.png)

~~~
londons_explore
It's a mid-90's-esque link farm attempt.

Not going to do you any harm, but might make the Abdroidx86 project not show
up in searches

------
wila
Thanks for that, reminds me that I have to write a blogpost on how-to run that
in VMware. Hopefully later today.

~~~
wila
Ok, done!

Blog written, hope it helps some people getting it to work.

[https://www.vimalin.com/blog/install-android-x86-in-
vmware-f...](https://www.vimalin.com/blog/install-android-x86-in-vmware-
fusion/)

------
dmos62
Anyone using Android-x86 in everyday tasks? Like to get access to Android-only
software?

~~~
haunter
Most people I know use the Bluestacks emulator (even if it's originally
targeted for gaming it works with all Android apps perfectly)

[https://www.bluestacks.com/](https://www.bluestacks.com/)

~~~
Kaze404
I strongly advise against Bluestacks in favor of Nox. I have memories of
Bluestacks consistently causing my machine to blue screen years ago, as well
as being filled with adware on install. I'm not sure if that's still the case,
but Nox never gave me problems.

